# Big bicycle jump into a lake.



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

This was the real title "Biggest bicycle jump into a lake".

I'm sure there's bigger, but this one's pretty good. 

I'd be all over that.

Biggest bicycle jump into a lake. [VIDEO]


TT


----------



## Kevin137 (May 5, 2013)

That is the SHORT version, thought i would help out with the full length one...


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

:thumbsup: :laugh: :eusa_clap: :thumbsup:
....the guy in the red shorts, his dismount @ 2:05 in,
Cool as a cucumber! :laugh:


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

that was pretty sweet. I don't even think I'd have the stones to do that back in the day....


----------

